# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Túnel hidráulico Orellana-Zújar

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, en más de una ocasión se ha nombrado el túnel hidráulico reversible que conecta los embalses de Orellana y Zújar, por lo que aquí van más datos sobre esta singular infraestructura a la vez que vital para flexibilizar al máximo posible ambos embalses.

Aprovechando que la cota NMN de ambos embalses es coincidente en la 318.00 y que la distancia mínima entre ellos es de 4 Km, permitió plantear la conexión de ambos embalses mediante un túnel hidráulico reversible, lo cual supone un salto cualitativo muy importante a la hora de regular ambos embalses, ya que ahora se pueden utilizar indistintamente aguas del Guadiana o del Zújar para cualquiera de las zonas regables, algo que era imposible antes de la construcción del túnel.

La obra consistió en un túnel hidráulico de sección circular libre de 3,6m. de diámetro revestido de hormigón, con un trazado rectilíneo de 4,2 km. con pendiente 0%, de flujo regulable mediante 12 válvulas Bureau de 1,6x1,1 m2, situadas 6 de ellas en cada extremo del túnel en cámaras excavadas de 15x15x15 m. y 15x8x15 m. y unido a los embalses a través de canales excavados a cielo abierto en el interior del vaso.

Además, se construyeron dos galerías de acceso desde el exterior hasta ambas cámaras de 395 m. (rampa de acceso Zújar) y 325 m. (rampa de acceso Orellana), una cámara auxiliar necesaria para el desescombro durante la construcción (cámara de descarga), un pozo de acceso de gran diámetro en la Cámara Zújar y dos chimeneas de equilibrio próximas a ambas cámaras de compuertas del túnel. Sobre el pozo se sitúa una nave de explotación de 30x15 m2. Completan la obra 5,5 km de carreteras de acceso y 12 km de líneas de AT que acaban en dos CT situados en ambas bocas del túnel.

El grueso de la excavación del túnel (3,9 km.) se realizó mediante tuneladora integral a sección completa (TBM) y los 400 m. de túnel restante además de las cámaras, galerías y chimeneas de equilibrio, mediante perforación y voladura. El túnel principal consta de un revestimiento de hormigón de 30 cm. de espesor, mientras que en el resto de obras de interior se revistió mediante hormigón proyectado.

A continuación dejo unas fotos, varias de Sigpac para situar el túnel y el resto están obtenidas del folleto divulgativo de la obra del túnel publicado por la CHG.

Situación del THR Orellana-Zújar


Boca Norte - Embalse de Orellana


Boca Sur - Embalse del Zújar


Plano del complejo


Cámaras y secciones

----------


## F. Lázaro

Túneles de acceso a la cámara


Cámara de válvulas


Tuneladora


Construcción del túnel


Compuertas desde el interior del túnel


Y ésto es todo. En el enlace de más abajo al documento original, hay más información.

Fuentes:

- Folleto divulgativo de la C.H. Guadiana sobre el túnel hidráulico Orellana-Zújar: http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...2012/tunel.pdf
- Imágenes de satélite de Sigpac

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Federico; desde hace mucho tiempo echaba de menos un hilo sobre el túnel, pero no sabía como meterle el diente. Algún día trataré de hacer unas fotos desde larga distancia (tengo acceso a fincas cercanas),  aunque el paso a las istalaciones está restringido a personal de Confederación, por lo que me limitaré a hacer fotos desde fuera de la zona propiedad de CHG.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Algún día trataré de hacer unas fotos desde larga distancia (tengo acceso a fincas cercanas),  aunque el paso a las istalaciones está restringido a personal de Confederación, por lo que me limitaré a hacer fotos desde fuera de la zona propiedad de CHG.


Aquí esperaremos pues esas fotos con el tele de las instalaciones del túnel.

----------


## jlois

Interesante documentación, Federico. Parece ser otro ejemplo de la buena gestión de nuestros recursos hidráulicos o al menos proporcionar los medios para ello.

----------

